
Is Coursera the Beginning of the End for Traditional Higher Education? - rohshall
http://www.forbes.com/sites/susanadams/2012/07/17/is-coursera-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-traditional-higher-education/
======
gailees
No. If you take a look at the people taking and finishing Coursera courses,
it's almost all people who already have degrees rather than students or other
pursuing their initial higher education.

~~~
waterlesscloud
why is that?

Is it because the courses don't offer credit, so people who don't care about
credit are the ones who take them?

If they offered credit, would that statistic change?

~~~
rohshall
I think you are right on point. It is because of credits.

